# Any luck with Hypnotherapy??



## BlackBox (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone have any luck using Hypnotherapy? There are some videos on Youtube that are supposed to work - I tried them once or twice and they relax you a bit and seem like it may work over the long haul on some level. 

Anyone here have any luck long term using this method??


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

BlackBox said:


> Anyone have any luck using Hypnotherapy? There are some videos on Youtube that are supposed to work - I tried them once or twice and they relax you a bit and seem like it may work over the long haul on some level.
> 
> Anyone here have any luck long term using this method??


try brain entrainment


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

BlackBox said:


> Anyone have any luck using Hypnotherapy? There are some videos on Youtube that are supposed to work - I tried them once or twice and they relax you a bit and seem like it may work over the long haul on some level.
> 
> Anyone here have any luck long term using this method??


it works exceptionally well.


----------



## lauraangara (Jan 10, 2013)

that sounds interesting. I don't know if it works, but I find this music helpful when I do my studies and stuff


----------



## exdepressed (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi, I have never really been into any hypnotherapy things before, but I ordered online years ago on this website a cd on stopping stress and just a basic relaxation. There was a whole range of them but I just got this one. 
And I just thought I'll give it a try since some of my friends said he is one of the best hypnotherapist cd voices they know and seems to be really good. Anyway I have had severe anxiety disorder from the age of ten, panic attacks and due to the that depression and the fear of the panic attacks I get easily stressed and I am very stiff in my muscles and so on. 
So I have tried a lot of different things, hypnotherapy relaxation things never really worked for me, especially one on one sessions with the therapist, I was way too nervous of the actual fact that this person here is trying to get into my head. 
Im babbling on but this CD actually works to help me sleep and relax and I was searching this guys name and apparently they are on youtube now by him, he doesnt have the website anymore, but he disappeared for years so I guess he went on youtube or something, or someone uploaded this one. 
I normally do this in the evenings to help me sleep, there has been a big difference in my stress levels and my panic attacks seem to be less frequent in the past three years of doing this every night than before that. It used to be a daily thread in my life but nowdays also with medication and with the cd, it is sometimes been even a month without one and the it seems the more relaxed I am about it, the less frequent the attacks. 
So I have found this one particulary helpful: 



 
For me the most soothing thing is his voice, I get anxious of thick accents so an english accent seems like the one to go. I have emailed this guys old email adress but I guess it has been deleted or something asking what happened to the website, did he just decide to do one on one sessions somewhere or work on some other therapy method. I do think these things can have an affect now that I have experienced it and used for years with the CD, anyway, my personal take is that why not try along with other treatments. 
I did search his name with hypnosis, seems that he has all the old CD's uploaded on youtube. 
I hope this is at any help


----------



## johnbostonn (Feb 2, 2013)

This article is derived from what seems to be the age old question as to whether hypnotherapy is technique or profession. This controversy affects the acceptance of hypnotherapy conducted by those without a formal qualification in another discipline, be it medicine, psychology, counselling or psychotherapy.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

It might help over the long haul, as you said, but the hypnotherapist I had was of the opinion that, with a few age regressions, it should work permanently after just three sessions. Despite some ecstatic mystical experiences while in trance, I can't say I'm any more social now than I was beforehand.

But I did find the experience intrinsically valuable. It was very trippy.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I had this video which helped me greatly improve conversational skills very quickly like as aboves hypnotherapist said and then other videos did nothing for me. idk why


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

G'day Blackbox

I have gone through hypnotherapy. All i can give you is my experience. I actually found myself falling asleep rather than being hypnotised and whilst it was a nice session talking to the hypnotherapist, i didnt find any positive change from the hypnotism. But from what i know about hypnotherapy, each person is affected differently. Some people can be easily hypnotised and others just can't. So if you wish to give it a try, be open minded about the experience but know when its not working for you as sessions can be quite costly and I wouldn't want finances to add more to your anxiety (as it did with mine)

All the best


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

Oops.

If you were just referring to the videos on youtube or something im sure it wont harm to try it as you have nothing (or little) to lose in that case.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

I am very easily hypnotized, and even experience some amnesia while in trance. The druggy aspect of it fascinates me, and it can even be used in place of anesthesia in surgery, but I am less certain of it having long-term benefits for SA. Has this been studied?


----------

